# Paw Paw Conservation Club Open House



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

There will be an open house at the club on May 4, 10 AM - 4 PM. This is geared towards people with limited outdoor experience, but open to everyone. There be multiple activities including archery, trap shooting, tomahawks, fishing and many others with an emphasis on education and youth. We have certified range safety officers at firearms activities to ensure a fun and safe experience for everyone.

There will be food available. There will be representatives from many outdoor groups, we will update as they confirm.

Please come out and see what we offer, you will have a great time!

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Hauptmann6 (Oct 19, 2012)

I'm a member there. If you haven't been there, check it out.


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

I haven't been keeping up on this thread very well! The day is here!

Come out to the open house today and see what we have to offer! Van Buren Voyagers 4H club will be there. There will be representatives from some local law enforcement, we have had DNR there in the past, not sure if they will be here today. 

Something new this year is tomahawk throwing! I will be there helping with that, stop by and say hi! We will be down by the pond.

Free food, donuts and coffee this morning, burgers and chips for lunch! Come out and enjoy the outdoors after this rainy week we've had!

www.pawpawconservationclub.com

Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Fishing at the pond









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Swampdog467 (Jul 6, 2017)

Throwing tomahawks









Sent from my XT1585 using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------

